# Wrongly accused of driving under the influence. LYFT



## Kevin Barcus

I was working SF again today and after dropping someone off at Daly City BART my accout shut off. I got an email saying someone accused me of being under the influence while driving them. I take this accusation seriously. I would never drive a vehicle after drinking alcohol. It would ruin my future Law enforcement career and put people in danger. Have any of you had this happen to you? Ive been trying to figure out why this would happen all day. Lyft still hasn't gotten back to me on my response and I have been suspended pending the review. I have doing this almost 2 years. How should I handle this?


----------



## Manotas

Do you keep a dash cam in the car? Otherwise it's going to be your story against the Pax... Lyft might believe the pax to avoid bad press


----------



## Adieu

If you dont drink or use substances atall (or at least inlast 3 days),go to hospital/doctor demand drug test and BAC test and get it certified. ASAP. A note that your allergies are flaring up like a mutha would do you good too.

And...hope it wasn't last week's complaint.

Expect answer within 5-6 days. Also would do you a WORLD of good if you had 1-3*'d and badmouthed the rider in comments.

Most likely this was some one 2-5 rides ago hating on you.... If they keyworded that out of a fresh comment. ORa week ago,check your feedback summary for clues to that effect.


----------



## Kevin Barcus

I don't have the money to go and get a test. I haven't driven lyft that much lately. The accusation had to be from this morning. I never sensed anything was that bad from any passengers. One wasn't happy because of airport traffic and my GPS has me get off the freeway to go around and the passenger said to do it. I'm in the process of getting a dashcam. I had a bad incident last week and forgot to order one and now I got burned.


----------



## Adieu

Kevin Barcus said:


> I don't have the money to go and get a test. I haven't driven lyft that much lately. The accusation had to be from this morning. I never sensed anything was that bad from any passengers. One wasn't happy because of airport traffic and my GPS has me get off the freeway to go around and the passenger said to do it. I'm in the process of getting a dashcam. I had a bad incident last week and forgot to order one and now I got burned.


Man tests are pennies, the more lawfully compliant of diet pill mills, medical marijuana note mills, etc run them on every person thru the door, every time
...

You know the budget rate for mmj legalization in SoCal? $35.


----------



## Adieu

Kevin Barcus said:


> I don't have the money to go and get a test. I haven't driven lyft that much lately. The accusation had to be from this morning. I never sensed anything was that bad from any passengers. One wasn't happy because of airport traffic and my GPS has me get off the freeway to go around and the passenger said to do it. I'm in the process of getting a dashcam. I had a bad incident last week and forgot to order one and now I got burned.


Man tests are pennies, the more lawfully compliant of diet pill mills, medical marijuana note mills, etc run them on every person thru the door, every time
...

You know the budget rate for mmj legalization in SoCal? $35.


----------



## wk1102

Kevin Barcus said:


> I don't have the money to go and get a test. I haven't driven lyft that much lately. The accusation had to be from this morning. I never sensed anything was that bad from any passengers. One wasn't happy because of airport traffic and my GPS has me get off the freeway to go around and the passenger said to do it. I'm in the process of getting a dashcam. I had a bad incident last week and forgot to order one and now I got burned.


I don't know about lyft, but with Uber I've bluffed dashcam evidence before and it worked, twice actually. I figured I'd just tell them it rewrote over the times I need if they called me out on it


----------



## wk1102

Just tell them you'll gladly send them dash cam footage if the could give you a time frame. 

From what I read, they will usually reactivate pretty quickly but they didn't have to look into it. Imaging if they just ignored it and so.easy guy drove into a bus drunk with a car full of riders? 

Good luck


----------



## BurgerTiime

Don't worry. They will review the data to determine if you had issues driving.


----------



## Manotas

Kevin Barcus said:


> I don't have the money to go and get a test. I haven't driven lyft that much lately. The accusation had to be from this morning. I never sensed anything was that bad from any passengers. One wasn't happy because of airport traffic and my GPS has me get off the freeway to go around and the passenger said to do it. I'm in the process of getting a dashcam. I had a bad incident last week and forgot to order one and now I got burned.


Reach out to them and stand your grown that the Pax is trying to be a fraud, even point out that others didn't complain if you gave more rides that day


----------



## Kevin Barcus

I still haven't heard anything from lyft. Do they normally take this long to respond?


----------



## Kevin Barcus

Lyft ended up reactivation my account after reviewing everything.


----------



## Kevin Barcus

My driving record speaks for itself I drive 40,000 miles a year no issues. I drive by the book so I'll keep on driving with my dashcam and doing my job. I'll leave the crazy driving to the taxis and other motorists.


----------



## lisa f

Did they actually talk to you? I've been off for over a week now with no response from lyft. I emailed them that my ratings for that week were all 5 except for one which was probably the person that complained. Probably trying to get out of paying. I think it was these three young people. They had me do like two stops and then started eating wings with sauce in my car without asking. I said nothing. I did however have her input each new destination which probably annoyed her but I do need directions. The rest of the day if I remember correctly was pretty rainy. If I was impaired. I surely would have wrecked cuz there was standing water on the interstate with people still flying by me. I slowed to a safe speed. I had already seen one car spin out. Anyway...I just get no response whatsoever. I'm not a very patient person when it comes to false allegations. I should know at least which ride it was before I forget who they were.


----------



## Kevin Barcus

Sorry it took so long for me to get back to you. Lyft is horrible about getting back to people. I sent them two emails over it and it took them more than a week to get back to me. They finally contacted me through email. I recommend in the future getting a dual dashcam. I hope it works out for you. They should eventually reinstate you.


----------



## lisa f

My lyft account was finally restored. I still never heard from anyone about the alleged incident. They should have at least sent me an email...but anyway..it's back on at least.


----------



## Ed B

I had the same thing happen to me this morning. The last time I gave a ride was nearly two weeks ago and after reviewing my ratings, I think I know who may be responsible for it. I do not drive much for lyft but when I do I take it very seriously, hence me getting only 5 star reviews, but for a 1 rating, which I believe was given to me by a person who upset because my GPS wasn't getting him fast enough and because I refused to make illegal u turns. TO say I was drunk/and or high because of that is ridiculous and as a law school graduate, I know Lyft needs to at least afford me due process to challenge this. It is extremely unfair and annoying. I will get a dashcam if I am reinstated to easily rebut this shit. In the meantime, I've asked my other lyft line passenger to challenge these accusations because she was in the ride with the same person I believe gave me my 1 star rating. To accuse me because you didn't like me is extremely childish, especially when there were no safety concerns and especially when the person was asleep half of the time! I hope to get reinstated because even if I choose not to drive often for this platform I refuse to let someone get away with slandering me and I want to have the right to drive for lyft when I want to since I am a safe driver!


----------



## Kayla J. Modschiedler

We are sometimes at the passenger's mercy. I'm sorry to hear that happened to you. I got deactivated over the summer because a girl got into my car with a lit cigarette and blew smoke into my brand new car i.e. I cancelled the ride . They wouldn't get out and threatened me so I had to call the police who made fun of me for driving LYFT. Thanks guys real helpful. After that I've been pretty much done with them


----------



## koala85

The same thing happened to me new year eve.


----------



## koala85

I was waiting for new year eve all week and after I completed 4 rides I got this mail I answered but didn't get back anything after 2 rides they deactivated my account I have 3.000 trips and my rating is 4.9. I couldn't work allnight with Lyft they are funny I worked allnight with Uber and didn't have any problem and My Uber rating is 4.87 Im not planning to work for them again!


----------



## Trump Economics

Someone needs to rightfully accuse Let-Down-Lyft of running an illegal sweatshop.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

This sort of thing is virtually impossible for luyberift to enforce, without you know... issuing orders to report to an ER to get tested or be permanently deactivated.

That's how i would do it if I were uber or lyft.

The cab company i work for makes us sit still until they can either get a company insurance/safety guy to come breathalyze or a bored cop to do it if they are too busy.

Our choice is submit to the test, or quit on the spot.
Then we either call (a different) cab company to come pick us up and take us home in shame to face the breadline in the morning, or we share a laugh with the safety guy for making both of us waste our time.

The way that uber handles it is probobly completely insufficient at actually addressing the problem at hand.


----------



## Cubgeek

Kevin Barcus said:


> I was working SF again today and after dropping someone off at Daly City BART my accout shut off. I got an email saying someone accused me of being under the influence while driving them. I take this accusation seriously. I would never drive a vehicle after drinking alcohol. It would ruin my future Law enforcement career and put people in danger. Have any of you had this happen to you? Ive been trying to figure out why this would happen all day. Lyft still hasn't gotten back to me on my response and I have been suspended pending the review. I have doing this almost 2 years. How should I handle this?


Same thing happened to me. Keep emailing and vehemently deny. Probably take a week to get re-activated. Sucks that one passenger can have that much power over a driver. My guy did it because I was a Cubs fan.


----------



## luvgurl22

Kevin Barcus said:


> I was working SF again today and after dropping someone off at Daly City BART my accout shut off. I got an email saying someone accused me of being under the influence while driving them. I take this accusation seriously. I would never drive a vehicle after drinking alcohol. It would ruin my future Law enforcement career and put people in danger. Have any of you had this happen to you? Ive been trying to figure out why this would happen all day. Lyft still hasn't gotten back to me on my response and I have been suspended pending the review. I have doing this almost 2 years. How should I handle this?


At this point all you can really do is wait.Was it alcohol or drugs that they accused you of using because if it's the latter you could offer to take a test to clear your name.They usually take their sweet time to respond but if and when they do just calmly explain to them what you shared with us about your aspirations,longevity as a driver,clean record etc If they haven't had any other reports it's just here say, I doubt anything will come out of it.Good luck

Btw maybe it's time to invest in dashcams


----------



## luvgurl22

Kevin Barcus said:


> I still haven't heard anything from lyft. Do they normally take this long to respond?


When it involves oweing us money,accidents, and pax complaints...yup.


----------



## Premise

Kevin Barcus said:


> I was working SF again today and after dropping someone off at Daly City BART my accout shut off. I got an email saying someone accused me of being under the influence while driving them. I take this accusation seriously. I would never drive a vehicle after drinking alcohol. It would ruin my future Law enforcement career and put people in danger. Have any of you had this happen to you? Ive been trying to figure out why this would happen all day. Lyft still hasn't gotten back to me on my response and I have been suspended pending the review. I have doing this almost 2 years. How should I handle this?


Hi Kevin Barcus. The same exact thing just happened to me two days ago. I never drink and i'm definitely not on drugs. I reported Lyft to the better business bureau because of this false accusation against me. I drive for Uber and Lyft but I mostly drive for Uber. Never once had a problem with Uber except sometimes business can get really slow so you have to explain to your landlord why you are short with the rent as a result of it. Since you do this as a job especially fulltime just like me, it is illegal to be deactivated without warning or solid proof of the situation. Now, had you been in a car accident after just leaving the bar with alcohol and got pulled over by the police and they found alcohol or drugs in your system, that's a entirely different story. You should forward a copy of the email Lyft sent to you to the Better Business Bureau. This is what happens when there is no job security. The worker is taken advantage of. I work so hard driving for these app based companies and don't make very much money. But I don't complain and try to work as many days as I can so I can pay my bills. The last thing I need is to be accused of something that is false.


----------



## Raven087

Its not illegal at all. Where do you come up with this crap?

Better Business Bureau lol, good luck with that


----------



## Kayla J. Modschiedler

I got this email after letting lyft know my app was not notifying me of a ride. Basically they are the same stupid millenials you get in your car who **** shit up and don't care.


----------



## Kenino

I got the same message 2 days ago, Lyft deactivated my Acc. I don't know what to do. I never drink in my life. Is there any possibility sue to the person who reported?


----------



## Jassandha

Kenino said:


> I got the same message 2 days ago, Lyft deactivated my Acc. I don't know what to do. I never drink in my life. Is there any possibility sue to the person who reported?


I am also deactivated from lyft App today for driVing under influence. 
I sent 2 emails..but got no response


----------



## rleezx

Quit blazin and driving. Riders can tell


----------



## touberornottouber

Kenino said:


> I got the same message 2 days ago, Lyft deactivated my Acc. I don't know what to do. I never drink in my life. Is there any possibility sue to the person who reported?


Yes there is. Especially if you have a way to prove that you weren't under the influence such as witnesses and a dash cam. See an attorney.

For everyone else this is yet another reason why it is a good idea to be selective about the rides you take until these ride share companies decide to give drivers a better shake when it comes to accusations.


----------



## Jassandha

I have got another email from Lyft today and they permanently deactivated my account for no reason.


----------



## Jassandha

Now I got this..


----------



## Jeremy Davis

I’m going through the same thing. I took a video of myself taking a breathalyzer, and am currently in the ER getting a drug and alcohol test. Afterwards I intended to sue the bastard pax that did this.


----------



## kingcorey321

LYFT. come on you have to be reading this. is a scam. the pax just has to say were drunk free ride. saves the pax what 10 bucks? cost us drivers more then i can say. how long will it talk you all to make this lost week back up? when you get this bull shit from the pax simply have somebody call the driver. talk to them. you will know if there drunk. then if there are any questions about the driver being drunk have them drive to the local police station and lyft pay for the test. if the driver does not show up to the police station or hospital then there drunk. and the driver should be paid if they pass this text. bill the pax 250 dollars for filing false statements . and drivers i am not a lawyer. but i am sure if you are proven to be silver you can sue the pax for slander. and you will win. do the max of your state. 5k in michigan.


----------



## Jayleno66

Kevin Barcus said:


> I was working SF again today and after dropping someone off at Daly City BART my accout shut off. I got an email saying someone accused me of being under the influence while driving them. I take this accusation seriously. I would never drive a vehicle after drinking alcohol. It would ruin my future Law enforcement career and put people in danger. Have any of you had this happen to you? Ive been trying to figure out why this would happen all day. Lyft still hasn't gotten back to me on my response and I have been suspended pending the review. I have doing this almost 2 years. How should I handle this?


I got two reports for this year already ..first time took three days for Lyft to reactivate me and second time took them five days..I emailed Lyft and told them just contact couple riders after the " drunk Lyft driver " ride ...that's the best evidences Lyft can get to determine whether I was drunk or not...no response ..


----------



## RockinEZ

This is worse than the cop that stuck his head inside my window and said "I get a strong smell of alcohol". 
"Well yea, I am an Uber driver, and the people in the back seat are so drunk they are about to pass out. "

He made me watch his pen and cut me lose. 

I do wish we could confront our accuser with Lyft and Uber. We do have that right in this country.


----------

